# E Bay Pics



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

The last 2 days the picture of item has been much larger, usually when this happens I have inadvertently reduced number of items per page not this time at 50 if I bump up to 100 still same size just 100 of them. Anyone else notice this, or did I change some other setting by accident?


----------



## theraven146 (Jul 25, 2012)

Just check on the settings of your browser or try in a different browser. I have always bought different items on eBay in the past. I have spent a lot of time there seeing different things but I have never come across such problems. I guess there aren't any problems with the website. so I suggest you to check up things on your end like the browser settings.


----------

